# اخر اختراعات ملابس الشتاء



## @دانه الدنيا@ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شوفووا شوفوو ا
آآخر مااتوصلو إليه الناس المبدعين في مجال الموضـاات وإستقبال دافئ لشتـاء 2010 : ​ 


اخر موضة لشتاء 2010 - موضة غريبة 2010 - ازياء شتوية غريبة 2010 - اغرب الازياء 2010​ 




​ 

قمـــــــــــة الدفء ​ 




​ 

هـااا من يوصيني عليه ؟ تراني من أحصله بشتري كل الألوان وكل المقاسـات وبااصير تاجرة أحسن ليي

ملطووش
​


----------



## جوو الرياض (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: اخر اختراعات ملابس الشتاء*

والله حلو النوع الثاني ,, عندي ترى احد يبي ..؟:sm78:​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: اخر اختراعات ملابس الشتاء*

شرفت جووو
مااعتقد احد بيستخدمه


----------

